# Windows IDEs unter Linux??

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem (eigentlich sind es ja zwei):

Ich bräuchte (wegen meinen Schulaufgaben und wegen Abi), folgende Entwicklungumgebungen, die es ja eigentlich nur unter Windows gibt, auch für Linux!

1) Turbo Pascal (7.0)

2) Visual Basic (6.0)

Ich weiss, dass ich zu 1) zum Beispiel rhide verwenden könnte, aber der gpc, den ich da für Pascal benötigen würde, arbeitet noch immer nicht mit den neuren Versionen von gcc zusammen. Punkt 2) dürfte eher eine harte Nuss sein, oder??

Gibt es denn wenigstens zu Pascal eine einfache Umgebung?? Ich will da keine Delphi (Kylix) - Umgenung, sondern was eher einfaches. Super wäre, wenn es da ein Binary Paket gäbe  (oder noch besser: etwas im portage-Tree, das ich übersehen habe)

Bei 2) ist mir eigentlich egal, wie die IDE aussieht, ich will eigentlich nur, dass ich ein Projekt anlegen, verändern und abspeichern will, aber dass es ein Visual Basic unter Linux gibt - da habe ich die "Hoffnung" schon fast aufgegeben, ...

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen??

Niko

----------

## xces

Hi!

Also an Turbo Pascal kommt wohl FreePascal am ehesten dran.

Bei Visual Basic siehts wohl eher schlecht aus. (Ich glaube bei icculus.org gibts da was, bin mir aber nicht sicher).

----------

## easy2k

Hi

zu 1. kenn mich da nicht so aus

zu 2. schau dir mal gambas an

http://gambas.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also zuerst mal danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

FreePascal funktioniert soweit ganz gut.

Ich habe das zwar noch nicht wirklich ausgiebig getestet aber einfachere Programme laufen ohne Probleme. Einzig bei graphischen Ausgaben arbeitet FreePascal nicht perfekt mit der svgalib zusammen, aber das wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Ich bin eigetnlich ganz zufrieden, denn Grafikprogrammierung unter Pascal finde ich nicht wirklich gut. Auch die IDE funktioniert überhaupt nicht, aber die ist auch noch im Beta Status- Bis zur Final erweist Kate erstaunlich guite Dienste. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, dann werde ich mich mal im Internet genauer zum Thema "FreePascal" umschauen, dann finde ich sicherlich auch für meine Probleme eine Lösung, ...

Zu Nummer 2:

Ihr macht mir wirklich Hoffnungen, dass man Visual Basic auch ohne Wine (oder ähnliches) unter Linux programmieren kann. Gambas klang für mich neu. Ich habe mir also gleich mal das tar-Archiv aus dem Netz geladen, um es dann zu installieren. Doch da wollte gambas einen anderen Weg als ich gehen. Bei Configure sagte es mir zuerst, dass die qt-includes nicht auf meinem System zu finden wären. Das ebuild "qt" hatte ich aber installiert also versuchte ich die komplette Prozedur nochmals mit "./configure --with-qt-inculdes". Dann funktionierte configure auch. Allerdings erhielte ich jetzt diverse Fehler beim maken von gambas.

Bei icculus.org habe ich auch nichts gefunden, allerdings habe ich auch nur kurz nachgesehen.

Auf der gambas Homepage steht zu meinem Problemen, dass man unbedingt die qt-libraries und die qt-develop Versionen installieren soll.

Sind wirklich beide im ebuild enthalten??

Super wäre, wenn jemand ein ebuild zu gambas (und vielleicht auch zu FreePascal mit IDE und verbesserter Grafik-Ausgabe) machen könnte.

Leider habe ich sowas noch nie gemacht und im Moment habe ich auch nicht die Zeit dazu.

Aber danke für die Antworten, zumindest läuft FreePascal mit (relativ unwichtigen) Einschränkungen,

Niko

----------

## Egal

So Sachen macht ihr beim Abi? .. *auchwill*  :Smile: 

obwohl .. vb und pascal kann ich eh nicht leiden ..

aber wenn du Software für Linux suchst, würde ich mal

ein bischen unter www.freshmeat.net blättern.

ansonsten helfen dir bestimmt auch google und co. weiter.

wegen den Fehlern beim compilieren von Gambas könntest

du doch einfach mal posten was rauskommt .. vielleicht

hat hier ja jemand ne Idee.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe mich nochmal ein bischen auf der gambas Homepage eingelesen, ...

Da steht, dass der Code nicht 1:1 kompatibel mit Visual Basic von Windows ist.

Anders sieht die Sache schon bei Gnome Basic aus, ...

Dafür würde es schon ein ebuild im portrage Tree geben, allerdings scheint das bei mir nicht zu funktionieren. Ich bekomme da keine IDE zu sehen und wie will ich den VBasic programmieren, wenn ich keinen Designer für meine Fenster hab??

Dann fand ich noch XBasic.

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, ob der Code 1:1 kompatibel ist, aber ansonsten schaut das Ganze schon sehr vielversprechend aus. Also mal abwarten und ausprobieren (wenn sichs installieren  lässt)

Auch gefunden habe ich kbasic.

Das schaut auch super aus, allerdings konnte ich da auch keine Informationen finden, ob der Code 1:1 mit Windows kompatibel ist.

Naja, auch das werde ich mir mal anschauen.

(lasst euch da nicht von der deutschen Homepage irreführen, die haben äußerst alte Informationen, also ab auf die englische)

Bis später,

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe jetzt mal xbasic und kbaisc ausprobiert, aber das war dann wohl nichts.

xbasic scheint mit mehr normales basic als Visual Basic zu sein und das suche ich ja nicht.

kbasic ist noch in der Entwicklung und da gibt es vorerst nur eine Versuchsversion vom letzten Jahr und die lässt sich bei mir auch installieren, aber hat leider keinen GUI Designer.

Die entgültige Version soll im Sommer kommen, aber das heisst ja noch nichts, ...

Also suche ich immer noch Hilfe,

Niko

----------

## citizen428

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also suche ich immer noch Hilfe,
> 
> 

 

Die du auch dringend brauchst wenn du armer Mensch dazu gezwungen wirst mit VB zu programmieren (musste das einmal für einen Job machen, hab mich aber wieder davon erholt). Zur Entspannung empfehle ich die Lektüre von alt.sysadmin.recovery, das hat zwar nix mit dem Thema zu tun, du wirst aber sehen daß es Leute gibt denen es noch schlimmer geht als dir.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

da ist was wahres dran, wenn es wenigstens VC++ wäre, ...

Naja, aber mir gefällt VB schon besser als Turbo Pascal, von dem her ist es eine Verbesserung.

Niko

P.S: Immer positiv denken, auch wenn's schwer fällt!!

----------

